# Jillena's first deer



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

My sister in law killed her first big game animal on the Utah ML hunt a couple weeks ago. My dad had an elk tag and so we spent most of our time focusing on that. We did see a ton of does during the week, but VERY FEW bucks. My dad killed his bull on saturday, so sunday morning we went out on our first "deer only" hunt. We decided to drive a big loop in a sagebrush and scrub oak area, and, yes........ROAD HUNT.... Jillena is seven months pregnant and we were all pretty worn out from elk packing so we figured it would be ok just this once..haha. In fact, we didn't even have dry camo so we were all in jeans and street clothes anyway. So we entered the beginning of our "loop" and saw a few does right away. It was an absolutely gorgeous morning and the fall colors were amazing. Approaching some scrub oak my brother noticed a deer 20 yards into the trees. "Buck!" he yelled and we were all in motion. We were hoping for any buck and we could tell immediately that this one had antlers, a rare sight on this trip. He helped Jillena out and she capped her gun as the buck walked away through the trees. My sister Jessica (6 months pregnant) also had a tag and she got out as a backup. Much to her credit, Jillena did not take a marginal shot as the buck was walking through the trees. She jogged down the hill and waited for the buck to step out of the brush. When the buck cleared at 40 yards she shot (open sights) and pounded him behind the shoulder. The buck Hunched at the shot and ran side hill. Jillena followed along the hill and a the buck stopped broadside a short time later. She put one more shot in the vitals at 50 yards and he ran into a thick patch of trees. she went above to look, but my brother soon spotted the dead buck at the bottom of the hill and she was thrilled. It's her first animal ever and she did great. 
Video of walking up on the buck and talking about the shot;


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fantastic!

Man, I love the hunting season; all the happy faces.


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

nice job! looks like a big body buck, should get a lot of meat off of him. yum!!!


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Good for her...
And it's OK for anyone that is pregnant to road hunt.


----------

